# Plus fréquence cardiaque pendant une activité



## Touxxe (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour 
Depuis plusieurs quand j’utilise mes appli Strava adidas running jeu n’est plus l’affichage fréquence cardiaque .( ou elle reste grise à ma fréquence au repos ) 
Tout bien accepté dans santé et j’ai accepté les mail de partage des deux appli site 
Si quelqu’un peu m’aider merci à vous


----------

